# Yet Another Intro



## Hydroaxe (Jan 22, 2005)

I hate doing intros of myself, but here it goes. I am currently catless, but I often visit my sister who has two kitties I adore. She only lives two blocks away. My time is spent continually bringing my video game project to life, which happens to revolve around cats. It's taking forever, but it will be worth it in the end. I am destined to be owned by one or two eventually.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums Hydroaxe  ..are you creating a video game?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums 8)


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Hydroaxe! Great to "see" you again!


----------



## Hydroaxe (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 



rosalie said:


> Welcome to the Forums Hydroaxe  ..are you creating a video game?


Yes I am Rosalie. I figured nothing could be better than putting together two things I truly love. We all know everything is better with kitties, right? 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

So true, Hydroaxe! I hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------

